# Anyone have a Battlestar yet?



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have paid for mine along with a few other things per my preorder becoming a real order at Cult but I don't know the status yet. Has anyone actually got one in their hands and opened the box to see what's inside? I guess they are kind of migrating across the country from Seattle and one or two others said they had seen them in their local hobby shops. I would expect the big mail order guys to have them at their sites fairly quickly.

Why do we all get so excited by this when most of us have stacks of unbuilt models in their shops to which this will be added for a future build?

Bob K.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

No word from Tower yet on mine.....bet my LHS has one!

Tib


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

According to CulTVman's site, Steve just got back from some pressing family matters and he's busy filling up all the orders now. You need to give him some time before he gets to yours (and mine as well). Starship Modeller has also received their stock recently. 


Don't worry, you'll soon get yours.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I have mine...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

As stated in another thread I bought mine, as the store sold out in ten minutes.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

.... ihate you guys .... :tongue: Just kidding


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ductapeforever said:


> As stated in another thread I bought mine, as the store sold out in ten minutes.


If you wouldnt have grabbed them all they might still have a few! LOL..


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I have one since a couple of weeks, since I got a testshot to be able to write an actual article for a german modelling magazine. I like the kit a lot!!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

No pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> No pics, it didn't happen.


Well, I can`t post many pictures because they have been taken for the magazine article and aren`t allowed to be published anywhere else for 12 months. BUT I can show a few teasers of the parts, and my favourite area of the kit, the well constructed "hidden seam" on the bottom of the main hull. Here we go:















































I`m using the Paragrafix PE-set, too, as well as the decals from Accreation Models.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Marko for those images. Going to compare mine with Timeslip Creations kit to see the difference when I get mine


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

awesome! I love hidden seams


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

One thing is for sure. Moebius has another winner there.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ryoga said:


> One thing is for sure. Moebius has another winner there.


Indeed. It was _really_ fun to build that kit. At the moment I`m paiting and decaling it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't wait!

How to fill in between the spars with greeblies is something I'm trying to figure out. I've thought of using epoxy putty in small strings that are then pressed down against the hull with some pattern--nothing perfect nor consistent nor fancy--just to give the illusion of more going on there. Then again, decals?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Indeed. It was _really_ fun to build that kit. At the moment I`m paiting and decaling it.


Thanks for the pics Marco. sounds like you are having fun and will be the first to post the completed model pics. Looking forward to seeing them.

Bob K.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Then again, decals?


Accration Models is creating a set with decals for the armour, and another one for the ribs.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Accration Models is creating a set with decals for the armour, and another one for the ribs.


The images are already at Acreations' Facebook Gallery, or you can view them at my blog .... and believe me, its looking really great. I'm definitely getting a few of them


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Anyone like this better as a three dimensional model opposed to a CGI model? I was never fond of this new design. But as a three dimensional object I like it a lot more. I was going to pass, but now I'm sold.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Accration Models is creating a set with decals for the armour, and another one for the ribs.


Excellent! Thanks for the heads up! Also, thanks for the pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Solium said:


> Anyone like this better as a three dimensional model opposed to a CGI model? I was never fond of this new design. But as a three dimensional object I like it a lot more. I was going to pass, but now I'm sold.


I was totally NOT in love with the design when I first saw it. As I watched the series and learned more about how it all operated though, I got to love its rugged look.


----------



## yorkd (Mar 14, 2010)

hi everybody.i only recently discoverd the new seriirus on dvd.sorry for my mispelling for i am still kind of new at this.i have the mini seriers on dvd and i cant wait to see the rest of the episodes.i have the galactica model from moebius coming anyday now and i know it will be another winner from this fine company


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

crap! Crap! CRAP!!!! Now I am going to have to get this kit to go with her sister ship from the original series that I "tricked" out! I hated the new show whenever I watched it, (I was rooting for the Cylons!), but this kit looks great!!!!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Close up pics, sweet! Looks very good and can't wait to get mine!

B


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Tower Hobbies confirmed my order yesterday and it's in the mail, I expect it by Monday....Tuesday at the latest.

Not like I was going to build it this weekend, this sucker's waaaay down on my to-do list sadly.

Tib


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> Not like I was going to build it this weekend, this sucker's waaaay down on my to-do list sadly.
> 
> Tib


When I get her, I'm moving her up my to do list. Plan to do something really creative with her. Pity I can't get the lighting set for this.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ryoga said:


> When I get her, I'm moving her up my to do list. Plan to do something really creative with her. Pity I can't get the lighting set for this.


Go to your Wal Marts and Targets . They have the clear and multi colored leds battery operated for $7.00


----------



## Rocky1775 (Dec 30, 2008)

What scale is the kit? How big is it?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Go to your Wal Marts and Targets . They have the clear and multi colored leds battery operated for $7.00



That's what I like abt US, you can get anything and everything there. Over here in Malaysia, I have to order mine online. Lets hope madman lighting can come up with a good set


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's about 13" long - 1:4105 scale.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent detail for the size! I'm kinda liking the smaller kits. I downsizing ( if I ever get the house sold) and wont have as much room for display. In fact I realized today, with the vast number of kits comming out, theres no way i'll have room to display everything. I'm going to have to start really being selective about what I get." so many kits, so little room".


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got my Galactica from AAA in Magnolia, NJ . They also got the pre painted little Seaview in.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

got mine Monday. She's a tiny little thing  But in this case, I'm good with that....too many big models these days.

Tib


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

My Battlestar arrived on the porch today from Cult. It's sitting here, staring me in the face, shouting "Unwrap me"! LOL

Maybe this weekend I can give it a look and start prepping the "drydock yards" for a build. We'll see how work goes till then.

Keep an eye out people. Galactica's ARE arriving! WOOHOO!!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave::wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Received notification on my Pre-Order from Starship Modeler last week. Finally got myself organized enough to place the order Friday, received it on Monday. 

_Very_ nice kit! Well worth the price IMNSHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, and threw the main subassemblies together in about an hour! Now I just need to fill some seams, some pre-painting, and the big G will be almost ready for the paint stage. Sweeeet! I love that I can build such a nice kit so fast. 

One thing I'll caution folks on though. Take extra care to make sure the ribs are lined up. I just know that I'll see this at some point on a built-up Galactica and just start to twitch. 

By the way, does anyone have a thought as to how thick the armor plating on the Galactica would be? Say, if someone were to replace the armor so that it was hollow underneath? (.005" sheet would be around 20 inches thick in this scale, .010 would be around 40 inches, and so on...)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I was supposed to get mine yesterday but a screw up in Cult's packing department left it out of the box!!! I don't really mind and I understand things like this happen. And he responded shortly to my email and the BSG is going out today so I will likely have it tomorrow or Saturday. I was hardly going to start it today anyway and building it likely is months off. But still that crazy little kid feeling of having a new toy in your hands. When will I ever grow up??? When I do I will know the fun is over and that wouldn't be any fun.

Bob K.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> I was supposed to get mine yesterday but a screw up in Cult's packing department left it out of the box!!! I don't really mind and I understand things like this happen. And he responded shortly to my email and the BSG is going out today so I will likely have it tomorrow or Saturday. I was hardly going to start it today anyway and building it likely is months off. But still that crazy little kid feeling of having a new toy in your hands. When will I ever grow up??? When I do I will know the fun is over and that wouldn't be any fun.
> 
> Bob K.


Cult has bent over backwards in the past to make sure things are rectified if there are shipping problems. :thumbsup:In this case, I imagine the box and packing weight about the same as the model--if not more.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Got mine Monday from Cult, and been working on it ever since. The building is 95 percent complete. 

Sean


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, sometimes we screw up. Sometimes we muck things up really bad. But I'll do what I can to get things sorted out as quickly as I can. 

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Yeah, sometimes we screw up. Sometimes we muck things up really bad. But I'll do what I can to get things sorted out as quickly as I can.
> 
> Steve


As I said Steve, no problem. I am trying to hit my 1000 post so used the opportunity. I don't mind honest mistakes and as I noted, you remedied it immediately and I am a happy buyer and will buy from you in the future. I hope you didn't take my post as a negative, actually it was a positive in my mind when I posted it. And with this post I am one more closer to 1000.

Bob K.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Yeah, sometimes we screw up. Sometimes we muck things up really bad. But I'll do what I can to get things sorted out as quickly as I can.
> 
> Steve


 Your a good man Steve!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

otto said:


> Your a good man Steve!


I'd buy from him again. 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Yeah, sometimes we screw up. Sometimes we muck things up really bad. But I'll do what I can to get things sorted out as quickly as I can.
> 
> Steve


The time I was referring to was MY fault (incorrect zip code).:freak: Steve went way out of his way to make sure I got my model kit. Such actions speak for themselves.:thumbsup:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Anybody besides me have hope for a Pegasus or Basestar? Frank? Its not like you're busy or anything.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd LOVE a Pegasus model from Moebius. 

Sean


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't have one yet, but I committed to get one through a buddy who's pre-ordered a bunch through his local hobby shop. They should be in at the end of the month... too bad he's in another city! Oh well. Not like I don't have a pile of other models to work on in the meantime!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SJF said:


> I'd LOVE a Pegasus model from Moebius.
> 
> Sean


Me too!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Me too!


Well, I certainly hope you get your wish, because then I'll get mine: A Beast to go with the Bucket. 

Sean


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

If the Pegasus was going to be available soon, I can already confirm my reservations for at least 3 units


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Me too!


In the words of Jean-Luc Picard, "Make it so!"


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Me too!


Hmmm...anyone else think this might be a hint that Frank and the good folks at Moebius have already considered the Pegasus as a potential kit subject for some as-yet-undetermined point in the future? :dude:


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

I think the Pegasus would be the ONLY other subject matter I would purchase as a model kit from the new BSG.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

You wouldn't buy a 1/32 Raptor? I know I would!

Oh yeah, and Frank.... if you guys ever do do a Raptor, don't forget. You could just add more parts to the basic kit for the gunship version!

pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

*hears my Galatica*

a few photos of my Galatica


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

macki said:


> a few photos of my Galatica


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

cant or it wont let me upload them sorry


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

ok think it worked this time


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SJF said:


> I'd LOVE a Pegasus model from Moebius.
> 
> Sean





Moebius said:


> Me too!


Me three!

But then again, I'd also LOVE Razor Raider!

In the mean time, keep up the good work, Frank! I'm lovin' the BSG kits! Can't wait for the Mk VII and Centurion!!!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

get the new razor raider by gillette!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RedHeadKevin said:


> You wouldn't buy a 1/32 Raptor? I know I would!


I _most definitely_ would! _And_ a Razor Raider--I prefer it to the Giger-esque Batwing version by a _huge_ margin!

As for the Pegasus, I know it's quite popular with many BSG fans but I find the overall design rather silly looking and cartoonish, as though someone shoved an air hose up the Galactica's tailpipe and over-inflated it; not my cup of tea.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

well i just finished one of the two batterstars that i bought from starship modeler and i have to say this kit was very well thought out. then again every kit i have bought from moebius models have been out standing. I am going to continue to support moebius in my own small way.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

RedHeadKevin said:


> You wouldn't buy a 1/32 Raptor? I know I would!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Frank.... if you guys ever do do a Raptor, don't forget. You could just add more parts to the basic kit for the gunship version!
> 
> pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


If there is going to be a Raptor kit, please put her in the 1/32 scale and yeah, I'd get more than 5 units. The option for a gunship variant would be good too


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd definitely purchase a Battlestar _Pegasus_ kit. Prolly even two. I'm really likin' this new kit of _The Bucket_ and will likely purchase a second sometime after Christmas. Maybe even two, as I'd like to kitbash one in to a destroyer based off of some of the original fan designs out there. 

A set or two of Rag Tag Fugitive Fleet ships to-scale w/_The Bucket_ and _The Beast_ would be great, too. Depending on what all the put in to each set, they'd appeal to TOS fans, as well as TNS fans. One set could have the TOS/TNS ships: Livery/Mining Ship, Gemini Freighter, Prison Barge, Colonial Movers, _Celestra_ and _Rising Star_. The other set could be the pure TNS ships: Foundry Ship (_Virgon Express, Carina_), Refinery Ship, a Passenger Liner or two and a Small Transport or two (_Gemenon Traveller_ and Thera Sita). Perhaps the Botanical Cruiser, Intersun Liner/Ringship (_Zephyr_) and _Cloud Nine_ could be different kits? 

Yeah, I know it's a pipe dream. But it's my dream, dang it! 


macki said:


> ok think it worked this time


Nice work on that!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> A set or two of Rag Tag Fugitive Fleet ships to-scale w/_The Bucket_ and _The Beast_ would be great, too.


Well, since the bucket is in the same scale as the TOS Galactica from Monogram, and there are several resin rag tag fleet ships out in scale to the TOS one, those are in scale to the bucket, too.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Right, produced by Timeslip Creations. However, George isn't producing all of those kits any longer. In fact, I think the majority of them are on moratorium - not being produced for the foreseeable future. In addition, George has billed all of his kits as being good for either TOS _or_ TNS - which is true, as there are only minor differences externally that you most people won't even notice at this scale. There is also the Foundry Ship produced by ARVEY Model products which is pretty close to-scale to 1/4105. 

Regardless, my point was that it would be nice to have these mass produced in plastic. It makes the price per model cheaper, as well as makes for some kitbashing potential with plastic versus resin.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I could see a limited resin run like what they did for the Flying Sub landing gear & claw set. A dozen ships in matching scale for the smae number of builders would want to have the fleet display. Styrene of course would be preferred, but with a tool cost vs anticipated market I think resin would be more realistic...

.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> As for the Pegasus, I know it's quite popular with many BSG fans but I find the overall design rather silly looking and cartoonish, as though someone shoved an air hose up the Galactica's tailpipe and over-inflated it; not my cup of tea.


:lol:

I see what you mean, but that Battlestar-on-seteroids look is working for me for some reason. Also, I think the Pegasus looks very much like something that could have come out of the original series. I've always felt like it has more of that old-school Galactica flavor than the nuGalactica has.

I don't want to turn this into yet another wish list thread, but if the Pegasus is not your cup of tea, how about the Valkyrie? That's another Battlestar I'd LOVE to see in styrene! It's not likely to happen, but I can dream can't I???

Anyway, has anybody checked out Acreation Models' armor plate decal sheet? I looks great! They're working on a deluxe set to include decals for between the ribs. That's the one I think I'm going to invest in!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Back to the topic in the title of the thread.

Whats up with Great Planes distributers???

They say the Galactica won't be available till early December.

I try to support my LHS's, and told the one close to my house to order a Galactica for me a couple of months ago. Obviously, since I'm writing this they still don't have it in yet and they say both their distributors won't have it in till Dec.

Frank,
Great Planes has always been one of the big boys. Is there some priority in place as to who gets first dibs on stuff?

Not knowing what your reply might be, If I were a brick and mortar LHS I'd be mad as hell because they already have an uphill battle and if some priority system were in place, its makes a disadvantage for them.
Personally, I would hope everyone would get them at the same time.

Just curious.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

derric1968 said:


> I don't want to turn this into yet another wish list thread, but if the Pegasus is not your cup of tea, how about the Valkyrie? That's another Battlestar I'd LOVE to see in styrene! It's not likely to happen, but I can dream can't I???


I'm not impressed with that design either. The smaller head section and fuselage make the flight deck pods and engines appear ludicrously oversized IMO; obviously, for me it's about a sort of "balanced symmetry" between the various components. Between the Valkyrie and the Pegasus I prefer the Pegasus, but I don't particularly like either design.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyway, has anybody checked out Acreation Models' armor plate decal sheet? I looks great! They're working on a deluxe set to include decals for between the ribs. That's the one I think I'm going to invest in![/QUOTE]

Cant really see what they look like with such a small pic. Anyone have one a bit larger ? I'd mostly be interested in the rib detail anyway, as I'll probably do the panel detail myself.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I think there are some better images on their Facebook page. Also, our very own Bruce (ryoga) posted some slightly better images in a recent post on his blog. Click HERE and scroll to the bottom to check them out. I think they are keeping the images intentionally small to prevent people from downloading them and printing their own set of decals for free.

Anyway, back on topic. I'm curious about who is going with metallic paints and who is going with shades of grey. I'm torn, but leaning slightly towards shades of grey.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

derric1968 said:


> I'm curious about who is going with metallic paints and who is going with shades of grey.


I use the best of both worlds: Games Workshop "Codex Grey" for the rib areas, "Fortress Grey" for the armour (+ decals from Acreation models and a oilcolor wash with Payne Grey), and a drybrush with "Bolt Gun Metal" for the ribs, also from Games Workshop.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm thinking of adding silver to various shades of gray.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Mine is on the way from hobbylinc- 31.95+sh. Will be here tommorrow.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> I _most definitely_ would! _And_ a Razor Raider--I prefer it to the Giger-esque Batwing version by a _huge_ margin!


I prefer the RAZOR Raider more than the Giger Raider too! But still, I want to get at least 6 of planned Raider! I already bought metal batches for all the nu BSG fighters in Universal Studio so, I hope more BSG kits to come, please!

Anytime Moebius produce any versions of Colonial fighters and in 1/32, easily more than dozen will come my way!

B


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Mines arriving today, cant wait to get home!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Got mine yesterday,nice kit, smaller than I thought. I'm going to use burnt metal and dark shades of metalizer for mine.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Mine got here today,by way of going back to Atlanta and having to come back to my city!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I shaved the head section down to meet the body section smoothly, and tested the rest of the parts. Awesome kit, cant wait to build her!
Also picked up the viper. I love that kit, goes together like a dream and the inclusion of a resin figure was genius.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Fixing the Head to the Galatica*

First thing is glue part #17 fig.1 to the lower hull.This gives you a point from which to start.The upper walls tops of part #9 fig.2 need to be shaved by half,all the way around the box.The upper hull wall points(two) fig.3 need trimming about 1/8 inch,and the lower plate also trimmed 1/8 inch.The back wall of the head,the side detail panels need to be shaved on the inside curves so the head fits flush to the body fig.4.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> First thing is glue part #17 fig.1 to the lower hull.


BUT make sure you trim away a bit of the locator pin there as well! This part sits to high (it can be seen in the first picture) otherwise. It should be flush with the rest of the lower hull.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That was not an issue for me,it fit fine.The hull plates were sanded down to match.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> That was not an issue for me,it fit fine.The hull plates were sanded down to match.


Hm? Your first picture shows this problem very clearly, the step in the bottom bow. Just sanding the hull plates doesn't help here, as the hight of the ribs is wrong, too, when this is not corrected. You can see this is your first picture also.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

These are better pictures.1 is straight on,2 is from the bottom,3 is from the top.No mods were made to part #17,just sanded the plates to match.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> These are better pictures.1 is straight on,2 is from the bottom,3 is from the top.No mods were made to part #17,just sanded the plates to match.


And you can see that. I can not believe that you made all those corrections to the head, leaving this part sitting wrong. There is a definite step in the ribs and the hull surface, and in addition to that also in the larger rib that follows the contour of the ship. This should be straight.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It is not sitting wrong for me,Marco.I made the chages that I could live with,and am very happy with the results.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> It is not sitting wrong for me,


It is sitting approx. 0.5 mm to high, this is a known issue of the otherwise great molded kit. And since you posted an instruction how to fix the headpiece you should add this correction, too. Otherwise it is just a 90% correction.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


>


If it's fine with you, that's okay. I'm not trying to pick a fight. However, though it looks as if the lower "jaw" piece is lined up perfectly with the ribs on the body, the top of the "skull" and the "teeth" sections are tilted back some. I had the same problem when fitting things together.

From everything I can tell, the head goes together fine as a unit in and of itself. It's just the mating of the completed head to the body that calls for some more radical solutions--namely, taking off all the tabs (or altering them if possible  ) and doing some filing to get the part to sit right. I also had to adjust the greeblies/blank area to allow the top back of the head to mate correctly. 

I probably did it the hard way, I'll admit, but no one's showed me a simpler, accurate way to do it yet.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It's bowing right now,but once glued it will be fine.Here is the circut board in it's position in the body.I collected HO trains,and the locos come with boards like this,four LED's,one at each end and two in the center to light the bays.I'm not one for lighting things just to light them,I like my lights to look "in scale"with the subject matter.Some model lighting is just too bright.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> It's bowing right now,but once glued it will be fine.


Whew! Good to hear 



falcondesigns said:


> I'm not one for lighting things just to light them,I like my lights to look "in scale"with the subject matter.Some model lighting is just too bright.


THANK-YOU!:thumbsup: Thanks for saying that. 

I love lighting models but you're exactly right. In fact, there are some scales where it makes much more sense to simply paint the windows (or use reflective tape or something).


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Marco Scheloske said:


> There is a definite step in the ribs and the hull surface, and *in addition to that also in the larger rib that follows the contour of the ship. This should be straight*.


Hi Marko

I keep looking at falcondesigns' first image but I'm not sure I follow about that larger rib. Which rib is that that's suppose to be straight? 


Falcon, agree with you abt the lights. But creting those windows at that mid section of the Gator's head is just way too small =- its impossible to have 2 rows of windows, and I've already busted two 0.3mm drill bits. Saw those hole you made. How did you achieve those?

I actually ordered a couple more Galactica kits and decided to use my current one as a test WIP using a few techniques to detail and accurize my Galactica, and so far ...  not easy working on really tiny details. I'm relying on 0.03 pla plastic sheet cut into tiny strips .... and am beginning to agree with Marko perhaps photoetch is the way to go


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

.0135 the smallest drill they make,size #80.I have twelve of them,allready broke one trying to go faster than I should have.I have seen holes which look too big,so I'm trying to get them as small as I can.One row of holes per step on the sides.We'll see how it comes out soon enough.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoa ... I already had a hard time drilling with a .3mm, in fact, at that size, the holes are still too big ... a friend suggested I just have that piece recasted in clear, and use a sharp blade to "scrape off" the paints for the lighted areas - seeing how I am struggling with this area


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

ryoga said:


> Whoa ... I already had a hard time drilling with a .3mm, in fact, at that size, the holes are still too big ... a friend suggested I just have that piece recasted in clear, and use a sharp blade to "scrape off" the paints for the lighted areas - seeing how I am struggling with this area


I gave that some serious thought,I would only have to drill through the paint to let the light out,but since I'm on a tropical Island(Puerto Rico)casting clear can prove to be very difficult.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Well, if you're just doing it for lighting, it wouldn't have to be crystal clear. Translucent would be more than enough for lighting purposes. 

Hey Moebius... how about an all-clear-plastic version for lighting? ooooh that would be cool.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You could also dremel out the plastic from behind until it's paper thin and translucent. Then do scraping paint away bit. Of course you'd have to your light-blocking paint on the outside as a base coat.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> You could also dremel out the plastic from behind until it's paper thin and translucent. Then do scraping paint away bit. Of course you'd have to your light-blocking paint on the outside as a base coat.



I was thinking of doing that but the problem is still the drill bit size. Unless the drill bit is 0.135 or smaller, the holes are still quite big. And to top it off, the windows are squares


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Could you use the tip of an Xacto blade to scrape the paint?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Could you use the tip of an Xacto blade to scrape the paint?


I was thinking along that line .. but bearing in mind there a quite a few "windows" there, the tendency to overdo it is there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Hey Moebius... how about an all-clear-plastic version for lighting? ooooh that would be cool.


Really, just need to add one clear section--the "teeth" between the top of the "head" and the "jaw" where all the window lights seem to be. That would also be a relatively inexpensive aftermarket piece if someone wants to market one.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Really, just need to add one clear section--the "teeth" between the top of the "head" and the "jaw" where all the window lights seem to be. That would also be a relatively inexpensive aftermarket piece if someone wants to market one.


Good idea! Hope an aftermarket guy takes you up on that. 

Sean


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Writing as some one who doesn't have one, yet. Are the hangar bay markings included with the kit? I haven't seen any pictures of the decals, how are they?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

These come with the kit:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_IYihBiTh-cM/TN5rdjvhO5I/AAAAAAAADcc/7DwLwLYRb14/s1600/_MG_7107.jpg

Quick review:
http://bruce-domain.blogspot.com/2010/11/for-those-who-already-have-their.html


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Joe, that was helpful.

Boy that is a little box it comes in.

I had to remove the alignment tab on part 17, shave part 16 and sand the shelf on part 1 to get the forward section to align. Other than that, this kit is almost too easy to assemble. 

Some of y'all have had them for a few weeks now, are there any done?

The four squares on the rear engine bulkhead (part #39), what color are they?


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have built two. One is a light ghost grey and dark ghost grey.
The other one is a stainless steel that still needs some lighter shades of metallic paint , weathering and after market decals. Would love to see some different classes of battlestars to add to my growing fleet which at the moment stands at two Mobeius Galacticas, one mercury class, two diamond select Galacticas and one Bad ass Valkyerie.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Here's mine:

http://mcfergeson.110mb.com/galactica.htm

Sean


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

.....


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Cool white, huh? Looks good!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Are there any pics posted anywhere showing the front fit issue, and correction? I think I'm going to just do a dark metal undercoat, and a lighter metal highlighting on this, and try to light it with some holiday LED sets and call it done. I'm craving a quick decent model buildup that won't take me months to complete.

Also any news on the release date of the Centurion?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I think they're doing the Mk. VII Viper first.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

gareee said:


> Are there any pics posted anywhere showing the front fit issue, and correction?


No assistance with this at all? I've reread the thread again, and really kind of need to see how the kit sits normally, and how the correction looks afterwards. I'm just cracking into the kit today. I settled on a metallic charcoal base coat, with a dusting afterwards of metallic aluminum. Finally, I'll add a metallic black wash, to pop some of the details, and give it some battleworn interest.

Plans are to light it with a led ribbon light string. Odds are I'll use white, and add a clear blue interior gel to tint the back engines a little.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't have any useful pics myself, but based on what others here have said, I adjusted the fit of the lower front piece till it aligned with the main hull correctly, did a lot of adjusting to the upper piece - the rear detail needs to ground away where it meets the main hull - a little at a time, don't get crazy with that - and once I was happy with that, fitted the middle inset section into place. I was surprised that I ended up trimming 2mm off the top of that piece as well to let the upper section sit into place correctly!

Someone did post a picture of the ZOIC orthos of the _Galactica_ showing what it was supposed to look like, splitting the image where the areas of contention were and pointing out where you needed to trim the areas to fit. I do not however recall which topic thread it was posted in. It's been awhile since I've looked these threads over.

My model is *mostly* completed. I've reached painting stage and I don't actually have a painting area set up in my place yet. I have not decided on which colours to use.

**EDIT**

Found the image in question! Scroll down to Perfessor Coffee's post - I found it quite useful.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=310399&page=2

The topic is falling waaay off from the first page...!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, man--that's the same thing I did. Check out my posts here for more details:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309610&page=2










Now, I need to put my work area back together so I can get back on that beast.:freak:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

My head hurts now after reading all that thread. Sounds like the best proceedure is to glue the head bottom on, and then rework the rest of the parts? I'm also adding lighting to the head as well, so that compounds the issue as well.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

gareee said:


> My head hurts now after reading all that thread. Sounds like the best proceedure is to glue the head bottom on, and then rework the rest of the parts? I'm also adding lighting to the head as well, so that compounds the issue as well.


That's one way to do it. The misfit is most noticeable on the bottom where the ribs should line up but don't.


----------

